# Nice Charlie



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

From yesterday.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice! What kind of tuna is that?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

thats a fine yellowfin what rig did you find him at? how much did he weigh


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Big Eye. Jigging.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I knew it wasnt a yellow fin and other then black fin Im not the best at IDing tuna!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome eyeball!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & great eats!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

[/attach]


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful Fish.. What size jig do you use when jigging the larger tuna??


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice YFT! Like the GoPro shots!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job fellas! Love those Big Eye Tunas!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW :thumbsup:

Where is the rest of the report Wade ?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pooor Charlie....he went all to pieces....


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> From yesterday.


I hope the guy in the second pic was wearing some protection. Answers the question "Are you gonna mount it?"

Just having fun. Congrats on a fine tuna.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep. Now I'm hungry.

Congrats!


----------

